# Equipment Show



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

This weekend the Historical Construction Equipment Association is hosting a National show of antique equipment. Much of the equipment is in working displays. It's in Colchester CT. 

Go to hcea.net 

I hope to be able to go Saturday


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

denick said:


> This weekend the Historical Construction Equipment Association is hosting a National show of antique equipment. Much of the equipment is in working displays. It's in Colchester CT.
> 
> Go to hcea.net
> 
> I hope to be able to go Saturday


I wonder if it's to late to enter my skid steer ?:blink:


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Historical Construction Equipment Joe, Not Prehistoric Construction Equipment!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

denick said:


> Historical Construction Equipment Joe, Not Prehistoric Construction Equipment!




haha, this made me laugh :laughing:


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm not sure yet, but I'm going to try to make it on Saturday, it is supposed to be a very good show.


----------



## 2004f550 (Jul 19, 2007)

just found this site doing a search and see some familiar faces, now a question about this show, my father and I are bringing another local construction company owner and this guy needs a cart to get around, we were going to try and use his Toolcat since it has A/C and will keep him comfortable at the show, would this be ok? not sure if you guys can provide some insight.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

04f,

Welcome to the site. I don't know the answer to your question but the websites given on their flyer are hcea.net and quea.org. email for hcea is [email protected] and their phone number for info on the flyer is 860-721-1385. You should be able to get some help at one of those places.


----------

